# stk4050 donde comprarlo en argentina ?



## shereder (Ene 25, 2010)

bueno me decidi a armar este ampli para un subwoofer, pero al momento de averiguar donde conseguirlo no encuentro algun lugar donde lo vendan, ya fui a una casa de electronica cerca de donde vivo y llame a 2 casas donde tambien venden componentes electronicos... si alguien tiene alguna direccion de donde lo vendan en bsas argentina me seria de gran ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2010)

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## shereder (Ene 25, 2010)

gracias por la info, cuando llegue a casa me pongo a averiguar a ver quien lo tiene ... igual si alguien ya compro este integrado y sabe donde lo puedo conseguir seguro se agradece la info


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ene 25, 2010)

Buen día.
Aca te dejo un lugar donde podes comprar los STK:

Electronica DIZ 

direccion: olazabal 3930 
número de telefono: 4543-9733

OJO: de todas formas muy pocos locales estan teniendo los CI STK, porque muchos de estos quedaron varados en la aduana de ahi hace como 3 meses que yo los estoy esperando, De todas formas podes llegar a encontrar algun local que lo tenga.

Suerte y hasta luego.


----------

